# Problem with Hamachi



## macfreak88 (Jun 19, 2007)

Hello fellow Mac-users!
First thing I want to tell you is that I have asked in the forums at www.hamachi.cc with no luck at all. My problem is to play games with my friends over hamachi (Warcraft 3 : TFT). I can install the needed tunnelers called "tun/tap" and hamachi in it's console-version. 

Hamachi can be downloaded from here:
http://files.hamachi.cc/osx/
The latest version which is supposed to work for intel based Macs (Using a Mac Pro) is "hamachi-0.9.9.9-19-osx-uni.tar.gz"...which I've downloaded and installed sucessfully.

I've even tried sharing my iTunes library to my PC friend and it worked without a glitch. But when it comes to creating/hosting a game in WC3 it doesn't show up. And yes, we are using the same version . And it works fine when I use the windows version so it can't be a firewall issue.

Anyone here who has used this and made it actually work?
Tips needed
Thanks in advance!


----------



## macfreak88 (Jun 25, 2007)

Bump.


----------

